# Topics > Projects >  Sensory Fiction, MIT Media Lab's Science Fiction to Science Fabrication class

## Airicist

Webpage - courses.media.mit.edu/2013fall/mass65/2013/12/19/sensory-fiction

Felix Heibeck, Alexis Hope, Julie Legault

----------


## Airicist

January 17, 2014




> Sensory fiction is about new ways of experiencing and creating stories.
> 
> Traditionally, fiction creates and induces emotions and empathy through words and images. By using a combination of networked sensors and actuators, the Sensory Fiction author is provided with new means of conveying plot, mood, and emotion while still allowing space for the reader’s imagination.
> While the project explores new ways of reading with digital augmentations, this is not a product idea but rather an exploration in the context of Science Fiction stories. It is an artifact meant to provoke discussions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable book lets readers feel the fiction"
A project out of MIT called Sensory Fiction relays characters' emotions through networked sensors and actuators worn by the reader. Will future books be yet another wearable technology?

by Leslie Katz
January 28, 2014

----------

